# Future local manufactured VV VW mods 120watt max



## toke (10/2/15)

hi, im doing a bit of market research. just checking out what you guys like in VV or VW box mods 

do you guys prefer vaping on variable voltage mods or variable wattage?

what is the max wattage output you will need on your mod? current tech allows us to go up to 100 or 120 watts  but at extra cost obviously. most ppl never vape above 40watts i guess. but its nice to have that showoff factor? 

basicly what we need to decide is,
do we spend our time designing and building a 50 or 60W device 
or a 120 W device

do we build a simpler VV device at reduced cost
or go full out hi tech with VW, ohm tester etc

any input will be appreciated.


dont expect any prototypes soon.  maybe june july


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/15)

Personally I cant see myself ever needing 50watts, so that would be the max I would go for.

Lol, also couldn't care less about showing off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (10/2/15)

Bottom fed 50w VW that shows resistance and is the size of the reo would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/2/15)

Just be careful, in July the world might be up to 1000W

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/2/15)

I'm not a fan of the bottom fed devices, but a 50 Watt Device that does variable wattage and comes with a battery and charging port would be perfect. Something that could fire a 0.2 ohm coil (like the istick) would be insane! As mentioned above, it would be awesome if it could show an ohm resistance as well (2 decimal places would be nice)


----------



## toke (10/2/15)

well everything is possible  but costs time and money. so if we get to just design one device and it does fairly good (make our money back haha) we will definitely look into devices for other peoples preference  the first one would just have to be like a "majority of the local guys would love to own this" kind of thing. already have mechanical and electrical engineers on board with access to hi tech tools and equipment. so right now everyone just need to discuss exactly WHAT we want to build haha


----------



## toke (10/2/15)

must also add its a part time project by a few guys who loves vaping. so thats why its going to take quite some time to complete the project. and everyone involved is paying out their own pockets. might have to start one of those kickstarter projects


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/2/15)

toke said:


> must also add its a part time project by a few guys who loves vaping. so thats why its going to take quite some time to complete the project. and everyone involved is paying out their own pockets. might have to start one of those kickstarter projects


Lol, I was just going to suggest that  Kickstarter can be a wonderful thing!


----------



## stevie g (10/2/15)

I regularly vape my billow between 35-45 watts and my modified big dripper around 88 watts. I would definitely go for the 120w version not the lower powered ones. I also think variable wattage is preferable and it needs to be 0.2 ohm capable. Also not too big so a single 18650 is best. I hate the weight and bulk of dual battery mods having owned on myself.


----------



## toke (10/2/15)

Sprint said:


> I regularly vape my billow between 35-45 watts and my modified big dripper around 88 watts. I would definitely go for the 120w version not the lower powered ones. I also think variable wattage is preferable and it needs to be 0.2 ohm capable. Also not too big so a single 18650 is best. I hate the weight and bulk of dual battery mods having owned on myself.


going up to 120W is most definitely going to be a series 18650 build tho. .2ohm no problem 

remember this is a design from the ground up. it will be made as slim as possible. all pcbs will be designed to take as little space as possible. going dual 18350's will also get you to 120w but not worth it as battery life will be terrible. carry a slightly smaller device but with a ton of backup batteries? nah


----------



## MurderDoll (10/2/15)

Depending on prices and what boards you use. I would be down for a 120W device


----------



## stevie g (10/2/15)

I suppose if you make it as slim as possible it could work. I had a heat vape invader made on zinc alloy. It had enormous wasted space and weighed a ton. A slim light weight device though sounds sexy! Just a question wouldn't it be better to go parallel instead of series?.


----------



## toke (10/12/15)

haha! this was a long time in the working and i finally nailed it. went past the original 120watt idea and just went straight to 1000w  great to be back online!


----------



## Yoda (10/12/15)

Just want to add my 2c here i would love for you to make box mods similar to what Titan does or hexohm like custom build series and parallel dual 18650 box mods, easy to builld can incorporate boards like the DNA ans SX stuff and give them some awesome custom paint jobs


----------



## toke (10/12/15)

yoda we have designed our own board, capable of firing around 1000w. 2,3 or 4cell input, with a bunch of extras. they will be available soon via local vendors and i will create a dedicated vendor profile for them towards march'16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/15)

Sprint said:


> I suppose if you make it as slim as possible it could work. I had a heat vape invader made on zinc alloy. It had enormous wasted space and weighed a ton. A slim light weight device though sounds sexy! Just a question wouldn't it be better to go parallel instead of series?.


Parallel is easier to build viz the wiring and battery orientation, but the higher voltage of a 2 in series batt(8.4) means you can run lower amps to get the same wattage.
Which in turn means the batts arent stressed with high continous current demands, in theory they should last longer.


----------



## picautomaton (10/12/15)

A nice DNA squonker would be good. As yet I'm still vaping below 22 watts so nothing too powerful would be good. 120watts would be way more than enough for me.


----------



## Yagya (10/12/15)

I would go with the 75W VW and all the other extras that the istick has to offer.
Its just nice to have the extra power even if some dont use it..ie. when we vape at ..say 40W the batteries will just last a lot longer before a recharge.


----------



## phanatik (10/12/15)

toke said:


> haha! this was a long time in the working and i finally nailed it. went past the original 120watt idea and just went straight to 1000w  great to be back online!



Do Tell... how's the MOD?

Show us some pics...


----------



## Flash696 (11/12/15)

At least 120W for me


----------

